# pink ish white to red (love it )



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

hi all :wave:
i finaly found a red car faded enuf to get me teeth into !
going to deliver it back to my cousin tomoz and cant wait to see his face 


























so it was back outside snowfoamed ,washed ,clayed ,rewashed


















think the paint was soaking up the water !!


























so started with thte bonnet ! i thought as it was my cousins car i would try something a little strong to begin with 
so i reached for the AG 03B fine renavator
the used the AG 02B 
then AG srp 
and finaly 3M finale 
sealed with AG liquid hard wax
and AG high def as lsp


























































































sort of a 50/50


























passenger door 

















rear quarter 

















boot lid


















































wax on 









before








after









50/50 of the black wow doing its thing 










before 








after









before








after









and a reflection shot 

























thanks fro looking folks


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Superb :thumb:

Love the Pink to Red threads.

Bet your cousin was pleased


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Great work....

Someone is going to go mental tomorrow when they see that......!

:thumb:


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

Excellent work mate! I lovethese Pink to red posts! I'd have left teh badges off though! Bet the owner is speachless tomorrow!


----------



## lonterra (May 1, 2009)

Always love the amazing improvements on these pink Vauxhalls. Nice one! :thumb:

I really, really want to get my teeth into one of these myself. :buffer:

<runs off to try to find friend / work colleage with a suitable car>


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

That's some serious oxidation there, good job getting a sows ear to look like a silk purse


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice Ian


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

What a difference. I have a friend at work with an ultra faded green astra I would love to get my teeth in to. I tried a small bit and my hand pad came off green!!, softish paint or no clearcoat?


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

:doublesho Stunning turnaround :thumb:

Think I'll check the office car park tomorrow as I'd love to get my teeth into something like that. Could be someone's lucky day :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work there mate - bet that was satisfying :thumb:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

chisai said:


> What a difference. I have a friend at work with an ultra faded green astra I would love to get my teeth in to. I tried a small bit and my hand pad came off green!!, softish paint or no clearcoat?


both tbh matey was very easy to correct !:thumb:
the first pic on the bonnet was only one set of about 3 mins on a twelve inch section but that was with using AG 03b which is quite harsh :thumb:



ahaydock said:


> Excellent work there mate - bet that was satisfying :thumb:


thanks matey 
realy was


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

You've done a fantastic job there!

My first ever go with a machine (just August) was on a complete car was a white faded Corsa and it did the same thing - was just amazing and the look of delight on my friend's face was great!

Yes like others and tempted to find a faded one and enjoy spinning it around!

Great work, well done.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

cracking work there


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Excellent work :thumb:


----------



## Bigge (Aug 24, 2009)

You gotta let us know his reaction mate, hes gonna think you have switched cars on him!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Always good to do a motor like this, adds so much life to the car..............:buffer:

Nice work.........:thumb:


----------



## Trig (Jun 9, 2008)

Good work, great turnaround


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

top work fella:thumb:


----------



## mxb74 (Sep 25, 2009)

Brilliant...... I love these pink to red threads too, and my brother has a rather pink astra estate that I've got lined up...... that will be my 2nd car 

Well done!


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice work mate, I hate washing these cars. looks like the paint is drippinf off :-o


----------



## dbaillie (Apr 6, 2009)

nice work


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Top stuff there :buffer:


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

There is nothing more satisfying than a pink to red car when it comes to detailing. Brilliant work matey, I bet with every panel that went by the smile one your face got bigger and bigger!


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

thanks for all the comments fellas :thumb:


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

nice work there fella :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Great work fella, love the pint to red threads.

Not been able to get my hands on any at auction recently due to the scrappage scheme.


----------



## SarahA (Oct 6, 2009)

Crikey! I've never seen a car so bad. I'm shocked at the improvement.
I'm totally new to all of this and i can't believe that such a terrible looking car can come back to life like that. Amazing :doublesho


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Great transformation! Nice work!:thumb:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

WOW!!!!! Looks like its been re-sprayed!!! Cracking job. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Nissan SE-R's (Jan 1, 2009)

You could say it went to the paint shop.


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Great turnaround:thumb:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

thanks folks  :thumb:


----------



## totalhum (Jan 29, 2009)

LOVELY

WIll get my teeth into one soon


----------



## FMC (Apr 15, 2008)

Awesome! :buffer::thumb:


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

that is some finish mate, 

great results.


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

Some great work there


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

plastic was almost white... never mind grey!

Nice job!!


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

top job matey looks lovely:thumb:all you guys that would love to get your teeth into a nice red project get yourself to sheffield lol ive got one for you :wave::thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I love these threads, fantastic turnaround. Hopefully now the scrappage scheme is over I will be able to pick a few up in the auctions.


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Very nice mate, What a difference.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

thats a great turnaround mate,your cousin will be over the moon with that!


----------



## kc's (Jan 6, 2010)

way to go


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

What a turn-around! Amazing. I had a friend that had one exactly the same and faded to heck but she crashed it so can't do it now
Cool job of yours though:buffer::thumb:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Excellent turn around.

Reminds me of my mates faded red Fiat that i turned back to red... his mate at work thought it has been resprayed !


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow, great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice turnaround, don't know what numpty gave this a low rating!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

I do love the "the pink" but not on cars... nice work mate!


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Extreme Makeover!!!


----------

